# Tire clearance on Jamis Aurora?



## CrampAndGoSlow (May 2, 2009)

Greetings,

I am considering the purchase of a Jamis Aurora as a nice steel rando/city bike. Does anyone have one of these, and if so, how large a tire can I fit? I realize it comes with 32c but would like the option of 35 or even 38s. The LBS here does not have on on the floor so my only info is on their web site. Any help would be appreciated.

Best regards!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

CrampAndGoSlow said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a Jamis Aurora as a nice steel rando/city bike. Does anyone have one of these, and if so, how large a tire can I fit? I realize it comes with 32c but would like the option of 35 or even 38s. The LBS here does not have on on the floor so my only info is on their web site. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Best regards!


Ask this guy.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=636979


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Link above is for an older 26" version.

WRT tire size I think you can measure the 2010 model's picture to get a good idea:

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/images/bikes_enlarged/10e_auroraelite.jpg

Those are 32 mm tires in the pic. On several different rims my 32 mm tires (diff mfr) are about 30 mm above the brake flange. Assuming the same (or close) tire height and looking at the "brake bridge" (with disks, is it a brake bridge?) and the fork crown, the fender-tire gap appears to be about 15 mm (half the tire height) and the fenders do not appear to be pulled up as far as the mounts at those points allow. Print the picture to get a better estimate by measuring relative tire height and fender gaps. A fender gap of 10 mm is a good rule of thumb, so based on that 35's (height 33 mm?) look good and maybe 37'mms (height 35 mm?).

BUT we don't see the width of the top of the fork or at the chain stay bridge to see if the tires will fit side to side. On the other hand, it is a touring style frame, so very likely has enough side clearance. I have ridden with less than 5 mm fender clearance it depends what sort of debris your tires might pick up off your roads and jam into the fender tire gap at the fork locking the wheel (not good). You can also split fenders to get a bit more clearance at crown and brake bridge, and as there are no sidepulls and their pivots to keep dry and clean, it isn't a big issue.

From the picture both 35 mm and 37 mm look doable.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

jl said:


> Ask this guy.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=636979


That`s interresting. I didn`t know there used to be an MTBish version of the Aurora. Didn`t even think Jamis had been around that long. I test rode one and really liked it- if I had really been serious about buying a new bike, I`d have been hard pressed to decide between the Aurora and the Bianchi Volpe at a different shop.. Wish I could help with the tire sizes, but I have no idea.


----------



## CrampAndGoSlow (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input, fellas. I've e-mailed Jamis to see what the "official" max tire size they recommend is. Also, Jamis has been around since the early eighties! I lived in Tallahassee at the time and Ron Jamis (company founder) started making beach cruisers ( the ubiquitous Boss Cruiser). They evolved, and there you are.


----------



## datalore (May 2, 2009)

CrampAndGoSlow said:


> Thanks for the input, fellas. I've e-mailed Jamis to see what the "official" max tire size they recommend is. Also, Jamis has been around since the early eighties! I lived in Tallahassee at the time and Ron Jamis (company founder) started making beach cruisers ( the ubiquitous Boss Cruiser). They evolved, and there you are.


Please post any information you receive from Jamis. I commute and tour on an Aurora. I've never gone beyond 32mm, but it looks like I've got room to go up to 35c at least. It would be nice to have that option in the winter.


----------



## CrampAndGoSlow (May 2, 2009)

Herewith is the official reply:

Thank you for your inquiry to JAMIS BICYCLES dated July 23, 2010 regarding your question about our Aurora Series models. We would like to inform you that the maximum allowable tire size that our Aurora Series models can accommodate is a 700x35c. Please note that tire widths can vary between different tire manufacturers. If you are interested in purchasing a set of replacement tires for the Aurora, we would suggest visiting any authorized JAMIS dealer who will be sure to have a wide selection to choose from. They can also have a technician properly install tires onto the bicycle. We wish you many great rides ahead while enjoying the performance, ride quality, and versatility of the Aurora. If you have any other questions about this or anything else feel free to contact us again.

Yours very truly,
JAMIS SUPPORT


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Be sure to have the technician propperly install your new tires- don`t try this at home, kids! :lol: 

Seriously, that sounds like pretty good clearance. Are you still thinking about ordering one? Another along the same lines and same general price range that you might be able to find in stock for a test ride is the Novarra Randonee.


----------



## CrampAndGoSlow (May 2, 2009)

I like the Jamis, I also like the Surly (which I ride). The deal is this.. the bike is for my wife, as we just sold her Cannondale R800 (race bike) and she needs a more Real World bike. Then karma came our way and delivered a hand-me-down ca. 1998 Cannondale H300 (hybrid) gift bike!!!!! Beautiful purple, mixte frame, and a perfect platform for some higher end parts I have lying around and "viola"... one light weight, versatile city bike. She's happy, this makes me happy, and the price is right.
Thanks, all, for the input.


----------

